# Quarry isn't worth it



## dabbler (Nov 28, 2017)

even when entering for "free" by asking for help from 5 friends, it takes so long to gain access that the ~1000 bells is SO not worth it. Am I the only one that feels this way? the idea of paying 20 leaf tickets to get a few bells is crazy imo


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 28, 2017)

The quarry is an excellent source of essence. Sounds like you need more friends. It only takes a few minutes for 5 of mine to respond. The bells are just a bonus, use the quarry for essence, don't enter until the type you want is offered, and hopefully sparkling, as you have a better chance to get more.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 28, 2017)

you can use this forum to add people, or add people you randomly meet in-game. the more friends you have the more likely you'll get into the quarry faster. after i gain access i usually wait until there's a resource i need, like cotton or essence.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2017)

I spend Leaf Tickets for cute essence, but only because I'm desperate for it lol.  The friend thing is the best option if you want to save leaf tickets.  I have so many friends that my list is full and I have to decline like 3 friend requests a day.


----------



## Aali (Nov 28, 2017)

I agree with it not being worth it. I have a great amount of people on my FL but I only get 2 ppl to click and then my requests expire.


----------



## dabbler (Nov 28, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> The quarry is an excellent source of essence. Sounds like you need more friends. It only takes a few minutes for 5 of mine to respond. The bells are just a bonus, use the quarry for essence, don't enter until the type you want is offered, and hopefully sparkling, as you have a better chance to get more.




I've never been remotely short on essence though? I get plenty via other methods.

more friends just means having to send more invites, which is tedious AF already with my 15 friends I've made so far.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 28, 2017)

Its always best to go to the quarry when the item that they are rewarding in the white bubble is in gold. You get more items this way.

Once you reach a higher level, you rely more on items than to bells here.


----------



## Hatsuko (Nov 28, 2017)

I try to check my FL to 'lend a hand' as often as possible, but I still have yet to enter the quarry myself


----------



## Chele (Nov 29, 2017)

What you basically need to do is go on a friend spree. Add people you bump into, and make sure that they’re active. It’s better to add people you bump into, because that means that they are playing the game at the moment. Always be that friend who lends a hand into Shovelstrike Quarry for your other friends. Whenever you see a yellow shovel icon above a friend’s name, then quickly lend a hand as soon as possible. You get a notification in your friends icon when they need help. I’ve learnt that when you lend a hand, they will always be happy to lend a hand for you back. When you lend a hand, you can get bells for that too.


----------



## Cou (Nov 29, 2017)

i felt this too, but yeah just add more people, it actually helps a lot. i mainly ask for quarry help when i see a lot of ppl online at the same time or at the beginning of the day so i can check back and see if i want the rewards they’re giving throughout the day.  i think the 20 leaf tickets is exaggerated but they’re prob encouraging you to befriend other players too and ask them for help instead + help them back. idk i kinda like how it is, it’s not to make you op but just there to help you get stuff here and there.


----------



## Justin (Nov 29, 2017)

I agree that it is useless for bells. I don't bother going in it all unless it's showing essence or a material I'm short on.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2017)

Tbh yes it's worth it, especially if you are low on things and really need it. Plus you get to help others as well 

It might require you to have active friends, but yeah just ask around. I try to help people whenever I remember to check my long list so hit me up if you want my FC.


----------



## dabbler (Nov 29, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its always best to go to the quarry when the item that they are rewarding in the white bubble is in gold. You get more items this way.
> 
> Once you reach a higher level, you rely more on items than to bells here.



I'm at 26/61 which is high enough to see that I will likely stop playing the game before I max out. I still think that getting ~1000 bells (and ok sure, some essence) isn't worth the effort or cost to enter


----------



## J087 (Nov 29, 2017)

Trust me. It's worth it once you start crafting.

Share your friend code on the forum and expect to meet at least 1 friend every day.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Nov 29, 2017)

I definitely need more friends then, I requested help from my friends over 3 hours ago to get to the quarry and only two responded :/


----------



## Alcor (Nov 29, 2017)

It's 500~1000+ bells plus whatever 8+ of the material is listed for the time period. Which is equvilent of doing 3~10 requests, or if you're lucky 1 rare big payout request.

Like any other mobile games, you need to ditch the deadweight friends if your friend list is either maxed out, or if they are just leeching off of you. If they aren't playing as much as you are, then you also need to remove them.

It's also good to get a mixed of players in different time zones, so you can find active players at different times of the day to see your request.

For me, my rule of thumb for any mobile game is if they haven't logged into the game for the past 30 days (same goes for FC on the 3DS), they are going to be deleted from my list to make room for active players.

There shouldn't be any reason when so many people are actively playing, that finding 5 random strangers to befriend AND assist in a quarry would take too long.

Right now I have 40 people on my Pocket Camp friend list. Of those 40, 32 of them have logged into the game within the past 24 hours. And of those 32, a little over half of them will respond to my quarry request within the 24 hour time period usually.

If you're having trouble finding Pocket Camp FC to add, there's plenty here;
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?436574-Animal-Crossing-Pocket-Camp-Friend-ID-Sharing
You can even check reddit, twitter's #PocketCamp hashtag or twitch. It's flooded with new request every day.


----------



## Garrett (Nov 29, 2017)

I just use it for essence. I get in each day by requesting help. If your friends aren't active, get new friends!


----------



## Rose (Nov 30, 2017)

The quarry stinks. I'll be seriously surprised if they don't ax it in a future update to make room for something genuinely useful.


----------



## noctibloom (Nov 30, 2017)

I have enough friends that I can essentially get enough people almost as soon as I request it. It also helps that people from Japan tend to add me when they see me in their game, so I have a few time zones working in my favor. The extra gold and essence for free is nice. Not very difficult at all. Go on an adding spree! It's hardly any work at all, and once you can go in, it's quick. 

Definitely don't use tickets on it though, pretty much ever, if you can avoid it.


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 30, 2017)

I didn?t know that if it sparkles it means you?re likely to get more. Huh.


----------



## Alcor (Nov 30, 2017)

PSA: You can get Candy Canes from Quarry!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 30, 2017)

it's definitely not worth 20 leaf tickets and definitely not worth it for bells. 
It's worth the materials though-with the help of friends that is. I usually get enough to respond within an hour


----------



## dabbler (Nov 30, 2017)

Alcor said:


> PSA: You can get Candy Canes from Quarry!
> 
> View attachment 212196View attachment 212197



ok that helps!


----------

